# Anyone had trouble paying their Sudwala levies?



## glenmore (Aug 27, 2012)

I have emailed them twice at  Levies1@royalhservices.com and asked to pay my levies but have had no response. Is there another email I can use? They have always responded within a few days and I have not had trouble with them getting through to my email.  Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## wheaties (Aug 27, 2012)

Please try emailing tajrishp@qv.co.za.  Sudwala is now handled by VRS as Niky Watt has left the company.  Tajrish Pretorius handled my Sudwala maintenance fee payment earlier this summer in a very professional and timely manner and banked my weeks with RCI as well.


----------



## glenmore (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you for your quick reply. I just sent an email and hope to hear back soon.


----------



## cedars (Aug 28, 2012)

Has the school year calendar been finalized and has anyone paid 2014 fees?


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 29, 2012)

I also originally went to the Levies1 addy and they referred me to tajrishp addy.  Took awhile in the transition, but I'd also go directly to tajrishp@qv.co.za first from now on.

Then for some reason, there was a hold-up with RCI getting the weeks deposited--took a bit longer than usual.

But all is well now.  Haven't paid 2014--just now paid 2013.


----------



## glenmore (Sep 22, 2012)

I just paid 2014 levies.


----------



## kiyotaka (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi glenmore, after you paid 2014 levy, did they spacebank your week to RCI? I just paid my 2014 levy but was told they could not spacebank it till Jan., 2013.


----------



## glenmore (Oct 28, 2012)

I was told the same thing.


----------



## custcarcen (Nov 19, 2012)

wheaties said:


> Please try emailing tajrishp@qv.co.za.  Sudwala is now handled by VRS as Niky Watt has left the company.  Tajrish Pretorius handled my Sudwala maintenance fee payment earlier this summer in a very professional and timely manner and banked my weeks with RCI as well.



I've tried this person twice with no luck. Any other suggestions anyone ?

Mike


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 20, 2012)

Did you give them a week or so to reply?  I noticed it took a while (longer than when Niky was around) to reply, but that's because they forwarded it on.  I'll check my emails to see if there were any other names CC'd and respond later if I find any.

Later:
I only found one CC and it was to this individual, so you might try her:  dianem@oaks.co.za


----------



## custcarcen (Dec 4, 2012)

Still no reply after three weeks. Any other suggestions. Diane M. could not help.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm wondering if they're even getting your emails?  I had that problem for a while some time ago using my personal msn account.  But my messages went right through when I used my work email.  Now it seems my personal email account works with them.

If you've not had one response after all this time, you might want to try your work email or another source.


----------



## guitarlars (Dec 17, 2012)

*Seems to be taking a long time*

I finally made connection by using my work e-mail after three no-responses through Yahoo mail.  Got a return e-mail from dianem@oaks.co.za indicating she would have tajrishp@qv.co.za look into this as an urgent matter.

Apparently not so urgent - 5 days later and no action.  Sent a final e-mail today reminding them that this is still open and they haven't processed payment.

Not sure at this point that the first e-mails were not just being ignored by this Tajrish person, as the last e-mail was the first to be addressed to (and made it through to) Diane M.  If even after being contacted and prodded internally the payment can't be processed not sure what else I can do.

Oh well, they don't get paid it's their problem. If they can't be bothered to do their paperwork I can't be bothered to chase them anymore.  Let them keep the darn timeshare, they've wasted enough time that the trade value is now hardly worth the amount of the payment.

Oh well, Sudwalla was great ride while it lasted. Seems like SA is no longer a place worth having a timeshare - after giving away my Seapointer a few years back feels like this is either gross incompetence or else another scam operator in the offing.  Either way I can't see myself continuing wasting time on what's starting to feel like a losing proposition.

Lars

Today's update - the "head office" has decided to close until January 7.  Couldn't be bothered to accept payment or deposit to RCI even after multiple (5) attempts.  Saw on another thread that First Resorts was offering to swap Sudawalla weeks for Durban Sands - is the lack of responsiveness a clue that First Resorts is making a run at Sudwalla (if you don't know this story look up Stuart "Bullfrog" Lamont and his past activities through First Resorts)?  The management at Sudwalla used to be so responsive and on top of everything - starting to feel that Sudwalla is on a down hill slide.


----------



## ehambrick (Dec 28, 2012)

*No Reply*

I continue to email Sudwala and i either get the email address kicked back to me, or i get no answer.  has Sudwala gone under or something.  i am getting a bit aggrivated as i always pay my levies on time.......


----------



## cedars (Dec 28, 2012)

*update*

Hello- I have been emailing since October-the last time I copied Diane McArthy and she responded that the office was closed from Dec14-Jan 7 and she has forwarded my request as "urgent".  Original email sent to tajrishp@gv.co.za-who has never responded to any-we will see what happens on Jan. 7th-I miss Niky!!  MaryAnn


----------



## jkb (Dec 29, 2012)

*What is the correct address?*

The email address for Sudwala is listed in the earlier posts as    tajrishp@qv.co.za  but Cedars in the post immediately prior has typed it as tajrishp@gv.co.za

I just sent an email to the former address.  As of yet, it hasn't been kicked back.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 31, 2012)

jkb said:


> The email address for Sudwala is listed in the earlier posts as    tajrishp@qv.co.za  but Cedars in the post immediately prior has typed it as tajrishp@gv.co.za
> 
> I just sent an email to the former address.  As of yet, it hasn't been kicked back.



It's a 'Q,' not a 'G' after the @ symbol. (So it appears Cedars is using the incorrect address.)   Double-checked it from his/her original message to me in a different typeface such as Verdana to make sure.  Some of the fonts are very similar.


----------



## cedars (Jan 2, 2013)

*Sudwala email*

Thanks for noticing-I will resend-I had a hard time noticing what I did wrong until the last post.  I will change my G to a Q.  Thanks again, MaryAnn


----------



## pal (Jan 8, 2013)

*Sudwala Lodge*

I have had no reply regarding payment of my levy fees.  I wrote them way before December and furnished the info they needed.  Since Nicky left, that company has gone to the pits.

Anyone get through?  I have faxed AND emailed.  I have not heard from Diane either.


----------



## JEFF H (Jan 8, 2013)

I Have also sent Emails a couple of time trying to make payment for 2013
and have not received any replies.
RCI trade power is being lost on my weeks and I'm losing patience fast.


----------



## coreyvic (Jan 10, 2013)

*Sudwala Maintenance fees*

I also have been trying to pay my 2013 maintenance fees with no responses.

I just tried the tajrishp@qv.co.za address with a copy to Dianem@oaks.co.za

we will see if this works.


----------



## khalil (Jan 10, 2013)

try
info@sudwala.com


----------

